# Lazy Susan Table question



## RNRita (Aug 4, 2019)

I need this for a HH but it is nowhere in my crafting inventory. Says I need level 15 friendship with Drago and I am level 16. Is this a glitch?


----------



## Phawnix (Aug 4, 2019)

Invite him to your camp and talk to him. He will request a special item.


----------

